# problème avec un Ipod



## LBF (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'écrit ici car j'ai un gros problème avec mon Ipod, et je ne sais pas le pourquoi du comment il est comme sa. Alors j'ai regardé le premier post et a part restaurer l'Ipod, j'ai tout essayé (et j'aimerais enfaite éviter ce dernier point car j'ai toute les vidéos du Joueur Du Grenier que j'ai télécharger puis supprimé, mais au pire je refait tout sa).

Alors, voyez plutôt sur l'image, une erreur s'est produite est je ne peut plus synchroniser, de plus quand vous regardez les listes de lectures a droite, on voit que j'ai par exemple "liste en temps réel", mais cette liste n'apparait pas sur l'Ipod une fois sorti de l'ordinateur.
De plus j'ai une vidéo de MrLeV12 sur mon Ipod, que j'ai supprimé juste avant que ce bug n'opère, et enfaite elle est toujours sur l'Ipod, mais je ne peut pas la lire, j'ai juste son nom d'afficher :/
Donc, que faire? la restauration des données est-elle inévitable?







Merci d'avance 
@++


----------



## Kodakrome (22 Novembre 2011)

Je ne pourrais pas t'aider plus que ça mais:
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2830?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

En rapport avec l'erreur 13019.

Ou ça:

http://forum.frenchiphone.com/index.php/topic,39564.0.html

Bonne chance.


----------



## LBF (20 Mars 2012)

Bon, désolé de l'absence, mais j'ai trouvé le truc bien longtemps après ton message et je viens juste le dire.

Il suffit de tout supprimer sur son Ipod puis de tout remettre dessus, maintenant je dois par contre re télécharger tout les JDG...

a+ et désolé, j'oublie à chaque fois de venir sur le site...


----------

